# Mosque Carpets



## Mythical Traveller (Sep 19, 2016)

Anyone who has ever visited a mosque knows that the carpets of the main prayer chamber tend to be patterned mark out a prayer area for each attendee - they are designed to simulate hundreds of prayer rugs laid out one next to another.

What I want to know is, is there a special name for these spaces? e.g. is there an Arabic/Islamic word to fit in the following passage?

_"Abdul stepped inside the mosque. For some reason, it was slightly more crowded than usual. Nonetheless, he easily found a free *(*word meaning prayer space*)* and kneeled, preparing for the prayer ceremony to begin."_


----------



## skip.knox (Sep 19, 2016)

Well, the separate prayer rugs are called kilims, but ones that have multiple niches are called saph (or saff). But design and usage varies widely by culture and across time.
Essential Rug Terms | Isberian Rug Company


----------



## CupofJoe (Sep 20, 2016)

That I did not know...


----------



## Mythical Traveller (Sep 21, 2016)

Thanks, @skip.knox. It looks like "niche" or the Islamic version, "mihrab" is the best match I have at the moment. I, too, have learned something through this discussion as until now, I did not know that the designs on prayer rugs are meant to represent the mihrabs, or Mecca direction markers, seen within mosques.

I imagine that this usage of "mihrab" to describe the sections of the carpet would be open to confusion, as typically when someone talks about a mihrab in a mosque, it would be assumed they were talking about the main one, i.e. the one actually built in to the wall, not one of the many representations marked upon the floor.


----------



## Reaver (Sep 21, 2016)

I recommend getting in touch with writeshiek33 or Ankari.  Their knowledge of all things related to Islam is invaluable.


----------



## Mythical Traveller (Sep 23, 2016)

Will do. Thanks, Reaver!


----------

